# Poll: Do you like Rick & Morty?



## Gryphoneer (Jul 24, 2018)

Rick & Morty has come to prominence among animated adult-orientated shows.

What does FAF think about it?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 24, 2018)

It's over-rated. I tried watching it and it didn't click with me. What I dislike more than the show itself is its fanbase.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

The fanbase is irritating but the show itself is great in my opinion.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 24, 2018)

I haven't seen it.  Would agree that the fanbase can be irritating though, which hasn't drawn me towards it!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 24, 2018)

Also not seen it


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 24, 2018)

I've only seen the worst of it's fanbase, but the show is enjoyable. It's unique.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 24, 2018)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Rick and Morty. The humour is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer's head. There's also Rick's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into his characterisation- his personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realise that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Rick & Morty truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in Rick's existential catchphrase "Wubba Lubba Dub Dub," which itself is a cryptic reference to Turgenev's Russian epic Fathers and Sons. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as Dan Harmon's genius wit unfolds itself on their television screens. What fools.. how I pity them. 

And yes, by the way, i DO have a Rick & Morty tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand. Nothin personnel kid


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2018)

It's meh. Its fanbase in some cases are just.. Utterly moronic.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2018)

I watched it because my brother wanted me to, and I really didn't like the way Rick constantly belched and drooled in the earlier episodes. 
It made it really difficult to watch the stories. 

But the voice actor didn't do it as much as the episodes progressed, and actually I did begin enjoying it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2018)

It's garbage tier comedy for garbage tier people. You know, when I think about it, Rick and Morty has alot in common with the big bang theory.


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 24, 2018)

I think it's a fun show! It's really better if you watch it with a small group of friends that you know aren't... like that... though. Definitely much more fun than if you watched it yourself.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 24, 2018)

I really tried to get into it. I really wanted to like it. I gave it an honest several-episode shot. I like the people behind it, and I do think it's a well-written and well-put-together show.

But...at the end of the day, while I appreciate it, I just can't enjoy it. It's too mean-spirited and depressing for my taste. I wish it all the success but it's just not for me.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 24, 2018)

I like rats, so... no. It sucks. Rats need love, not this shit.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 24, 2018)

It's like if the physics based humor of Futurama rode shotgun instead of sitting in the back, and Family Guy was driving.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 25, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I like rats, so... no. It sucks. Rats need love, not this shit.


What the hell did I just watched? For the most part I am indifferent to adult animation, and I have never watched Rick and Morty besides the clip I quoted. (For the record I do not like rats, but even that clip was just plain barbaric towards them.)


----------



## Zamietka (Jul 25, 2018)

I've tried to watch it, I think I managed to watch 2 episodes somehow? And it probably wouldn't be a bad show, but I really couldn't stand how disgusting Rick was. That's it. That's the whole reason. I can't stand someone silently chewing gum next to me don't expect me to watch something where one of the main characters burps every two seconds ;w;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> I like rats, so... no. It sucks. Rats need love, not this shit.





ZeroVoidTime said:


> What the hell did I just watched? For the most part I am indifferent to adult animation, and I have never watched Rick and Morty besides the clip I quoted. (For the record I do not like rats, but even that clip was just plain barbaric towards them.)


Lightweights!



Just kidding. It is pretty intense.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 25, 2018)

I really like it and own the first season on Blu-ray, although as of yet I've still only seen random episodes and haven't watched the whole thing. I love how animated it is. There's a lot more motion and smoother too than most other adult animated comedies. The space adventures are also really clever and inventive! The show does well to take advantage of its setting.


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2018)

No, I do not. 

It is an abomination and should be DESTROYED.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> No, I do not.
> 
> It is an abomination and should be DESTROYED.


Oh okay just ignore it, and deprive it of ratings than it will get destroyed. (Besides I am still remarkably neutral about it even after the clip. It mostly has to with the context of the scene since it does not fully explain the joke.)


----------



## Simo (Jul 25, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Oh okay just ignore it, and deprive it of ratings than it will get destroyed. (Besides I am still remarkably neutral about it even after the clip. It mostly has to with the context of the scene since it does not fully explain the joke.)



Hmmm...I was just thinking: the only TV shows I watch right now that they are still making new seasons of are: Bob's Burgers, and a CBC (Canadian) sit-com called Shitt's Creek. Mainly, I tend to watch older shows, or movies, or listen to music. Odd, at one point, I just kinda stopped watching TV, more or less. 

I am bad news for TV ratings


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Hmmm...I was just thinking: the only TV shows I watch right now that they are still making new seasons of are: Bob's Burgers, and a CBC (Canadian) sit-com called Shitt's Creek. Mainly, I tend to watch older shows, or movies, or listen to music. Odd, at one point, I just kinda stopped watching TV, more or less.
> 
> I am bad news for TV ratings


Good point, and Hulu will destroy TV for good.


----------



## j-leo (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't like it. I get it, I just don't enjoy it.

I'm not a big fan of a lot of "adult" animated shows though - I don't like gross-out or offensive humor. It feels cheap.


----------



## Shadowprints (Jul 26, 2018)

I liked it at first but the burps and characters got old real fast. It was just the first season over and over again.


----------



## DecentBadger (Aug 2, 2018)

My boyfriend and I loved the first season. Season 2 wasn't too bad. Then season 3 happened and then the fandom happened, and let's just say we don't talk about it much in positive light anymore :/


----------



## Delta Draconis (Aug 2, 2018)

I really hate the fans, that believe themselves intellectually superior to those not liking the show, ranting things like you are too primitive to understand the references and science behind it. Most sad is that they have the intellect to understand some of the subtle jokes, social criticism and deep philosophical questions of the show, yet they are so primitive that they find joy in belittling and attacking other human begins just because they did not like the show.

I fucking love that show! Its both utterly deep, and idiotically funny. I do agree with the wanna-be intelligently superior boys that you really need a lot of background to fully understand and appreciate it, but this show is good in so many levels, and only a few of them need that knowledge. Like the S02E01 'A Rickle in Time ' is much more enjoyable if you are into quantum mechanics, but you can enjoy it anyway - everyone at least heard of Schrodinger's cat, even if they don't understand the meaning of that thought experiment. Liking it or not does not simply boil down to weather are you smart or stupid, it surely alter the chances a bit, but thinking that its a binary decision on IQ is just showing what a ego blown simpleton those fans really are.

Its humor is really sharp, provocative and sometimes borderline morally unacceptable. If you could like that, but did never watch because of the toxic fans, please reconsider and try.

Also, a little spoiler that might help you get past the first episode: Rick actually deeply cares for Morty, but hides it very well. On the first episode he is such a jerk, I almost didn't watch past that.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

Its a fine show, a lot of the criticism and love of it is hyperbolic, outside of Venture Brothers its easily one of the best things on Adult Swim right now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2018)

Shadowprints said:


> I liked it at first but *the burps* and characters got old real fast. It was just the first season over and over again.



The number one thing I didn't like about the show.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Sep 2, 2018)

Watched the first episode, found it cringy and annoying. The fanbase doesn't help.

Then again I'm not a fan of cartoons anyway.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 2, 2018)

I watched it but i'm WAAAAAAY smarter I watch dexters labratory!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> I watched it but i'm WAAAAAAY smarter I watch dexters labratory!



I watch pinky and the brain.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 2, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I watch pinky and the brain.


You really understand that rocket science?


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 2, 2018)

I first watched it only a few weeks ago, the whole of season one, and I love it! I know the show's fandom has a bad reputation, but thankfully i've never come across it. From what I've heard the issue is with people emulating the characters, who are terrible role models though not unrelatable.  I think at least what I've seen is very smart, philosophical, deep and hilarious!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 2, 2018)

Detective Tyno said:


> You really understand that rocket science?



Sadly I got confused and I modeled my intellectual pursuits on Pinky.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 2, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Sadly I got confused and I modeled my intellectual pursuits on Pinky.


I don't blame ya it's too hard for me to comprehend.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 2, 2018)

I watched a few episodes when my cousin put it on and I thought it was pretty good. Not necessarily going to go out of my way to watch it, though.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)

All the buzz, memes and cringy fans have killed any interest I ever had of even giving it a go. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

I tried to get into it, I really did, but the sound of burping grosses me out, and that show is absolutely _packed_ with that awful noise.

The unappealing fandom has since made me lose all interest in getting into the show.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 10, 2018)

Cross-posting the results analysis thread

forums.furaffinity.net: The results are in!


----------



## David Drake (Sep 13, 2018)

Found this interesting


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2018)

No, no, no, no, no! 

My Little Pony is better!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2018)

When I was last at sea there were 'pickle rick' posters in the duty mess.


----------

